# WineMaker 8th Annual Home Wine Label Contest



## FentonCellars (Jul 12, 2007)

See in the June-July '07 mag (page 54).

You can submit your wine labels to them. Read the rules.. no digital pics allowed. They want to see it printed. 

Deadline: Sept. 7th, 2007!


***Let me know if anyone wants me to scan the whole page for them.***


----------



## Boozehag (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh hey do they do this every year? If so Id love to see whats entered....and maybe even enter myself!

Where do I go to see???? Anyone????


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 25, 2009)

*Right On*

Thats sounds great. I hope they have some of the entrants and some of the winners on line. I have seen some outrageous homemade labels, most are truly works of art in themselves. I just said to Booze in NZ, "The wine is only as good as it's label". There might even be some truth to that. I look forward to hering more about this. Thanks for sharing that with us. Too bad that was two years ago. I already drank the wine and never did make a label. I hope they do it again this year.

Troy


----------



## Racer (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes they do a label contest every year,You can look thru their site here http://www.winemakermag.com/


----------



## Wade E (Mar 25, 2009)

I entered a few last year but no winners for me, oh well.


----------

